# Looking for 1.0-1.4A 3-level buck.boost 17mm driver board



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 5, 2011)

I would like to find a source for a good current controlled (avoid PWM if possible) 17mm driver board for a P60 based drop-in. I am looking for a buck/boost model that will allow the use of CR123 and LiIon cells.

I realize the GDuP is an option, but I'd like something which will fit the base of a driver, and the GDuP is more than I'd like to spend for this project.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Jun 15, 2011)

> that will allow the use of CR123 and LiIon cells.



How many of each type of cell do you plan or running?


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 18, 2012)

Did you finish this project and have you found a fitting driver?


----------

